# 2x1GB Ram VS 2GB+1GB Ram



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a dell laptop currently has two 1 GB Ram module installed. It has 2GB Ram and benefits from dual channel mode. I would like to speed it up if possible and I just recently received a small netbook that has a single 2GB Ram module installed. I am much more concerned in boosting the performance of my main laptop (dell laptop) than the performance of the netbook, and I was thinking about putting the 2GB Ram module into one of the slots of the dell laptop (achieving 3GB total ram) and moving the 1GB ram module to the netbook. (I have made sure that the Ram in both computers are the same kind). My question is, will I benefit from having a 2GB + 1GB ram stick in the dell laptop as opposed to having two 1 GB sticks and having the benefit of dual channel mode?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

depends on how much memory your laptop is using, if your not already capping out the 2gb you wont see much of an improvement with 3.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

At present there are too many unknowns to answer that question. Such as, is the computer compatible with 2 GB modules and is it compatible with more than 2 GB RAM? Not all are. Knowing the full model number of the laptop would help.

Mixing RAM modules with different specs, sizes, or even different manufacturers may cause stability issues, if it works at all. Using matched memory modules is best.

Adding RAM will always improve performance, assuming of course that this does not cause on other issues. But there will always be a point of diminishing returns beyond which there will be little gain. This point is heavily dependent on the workload.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We can't offer sound advice until we know what we're working on.
Post the complete Model Number of the laptop.
Installing RAM in matched pairs is always the best option to insure compatibility and avoid problems. For OEM PC's, Crucial is the best brand option to help insure compatibility.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

I would assume that, based on the fact that i get constant slowdowns on the laptop, i am using that full 2GB of RAM and more. Is there another way to test this?

The computer supports up to 2GB per RAM slot (2 slots) and up to 4 GB total RAM. I am running W7 32 bit so i max out at like 3.5 GB RAM I think.

The laptop is a Dell XPS M1210. I think the model no. is MXC062.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your laptop can use up to 2x2GB of DDR2 667MHz (PC25300) RAM.
A matched pair of Crucial would be the best option to help insure compatibility and avoid problems. 
Newegg.com - Crucial 4GB (2 x 2GB) 200-Pin DDR2 SO-DIMM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Laptop Memory Model CT2KIT25664AC667


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you all for the help and support. I really appreciate it!  I realize that a matched pair would generally be more stable than an unmatched pair. I am going to upgrade to a new laptop later this year at which point i will certainly invest in matching ram sizes and manufacturers. Right now though i dont want to spend a bunch into this laptop that is already outdated anyway. It currently has 2 different manufacturers of 1GB RAM sticks. In what ways will the computer be less stable exactly?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

In theory using mismatched RAM should work but in practice this isn't always the case. You could experience a variety of problems including failure to boot, BSOD's or application failures. Hardware issues don't follow any rules.

The only way to know if it will work is to try it.


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok i installed the 3GB mismatched ram and havent noticed any problems yet. It seems to be faster too. What should i be looking out for i havent had any BSOD etc. Obviously it boots up, etc.  I think this Dell is pretty tolerant of mismatched ram bc i have had 2 separate companies ram in it for the past year already.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

As I said, hardware issues follow no rules so there is no way of knowing what the results might be until they happen. But failures are usually quite serious. It is pretty hard to miss an application failure or BSOD.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad to hear it worked out. Sometimes we get lucky. :smile:


----------

